# Anyone bought from this ebay seller ?



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I was just wondering if anyone has bought from this seller ? His ebay id is slotcity1966 . I used buy it now a few days ago. The item is not really late or anything, I just have not heard from him telling me my items were on their way or anything. I do believe the shipping is too high, but I knew that when I bought it. $14 just for shipping.
thanks, Russell


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never bought from him, but if you look at his detailed feedback, and look at prior sales you'll see he's a very slow shipper. He's also a history of over pricing his shipping cost. Based on past performance, I wouldn't expect your purchase for at least two weeks after the payment clears..


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

That sack of crap is my only negative feedback on eBay. Sold me a "like new" "mint" Aurora Ferrari 250 Flamethrower body that had a split rear post and glue all over the place. The guy was a real pr*ck to deal with too. Details:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=216389

I hope you get your item and it is as described.

Sadly, both buyers and sellers on eBay have gotten less plesant to deal with in the last few months. I've currently got an open issue for a Roomba battery that USPS tried to deliver with $3.75 postage due and in a mangled package. Can you say RE-FUSED


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

twolff said:


> That sack of crap is my only negative feedback on eBay. Sold me a "like new" "mint" Aurora Ferrari 250 Flamethrower body that had a split rear post and glue all over the place. The guy was a real pr*ck to deal with too. Details:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=216389
> 
> I hope you get your item and it is as described.
> ...


holy crap!!!that sucks,wolff!talk about misrepresentation of product!hope you got your refund!that guy should be suspended if he tries to screw people like that.that thing would have made good goop!sorry it went bad for ya on that auction...and thanks for the heads up,too!


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've never bought from him, but if you look at his deailed feedback, and look at prior sales you'll see he's a very slow shipper. He's also a history of over pricing his shipping cost. Based on past performance, I wouldn't expect your purchase for at least two weeks after the payment clears..


Hopefully I will have better luck, but I will keep everyone posted as to what happens either way.I paid with paypal, so there should not be an extended wait.
Russell


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

no i but i want to some time when i have money


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I received my cars today, and the $14 priority mail shipping only took 10 days. I feel like I received a lot of bodies for my money, but the dukes of hazzard charger shown in the pic wasnt in the box. disappointed about that.
Russell


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Complain to ebay!*

Russell, don't take this. If the item received was not what was advertised (missing the charger), file a complaint with ebay.
And tell me which body you are looking for... I have both the Ideal and AW and will be happy to send one to you.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> Russell, don't take this. If the item received was not what was advertised (missing the charger), file a complaint with ebay.
> And tell me which body you are looking for... I have both the Ideal and AW and will be happy to send one to you.
> 
> Gary
> ...


Contact the seller first. It may have been an honest oversite. Give the guy a chance to make good before blowing the whistle, yeah?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I did email the seller and I am waiting for a response . I really try too not say anything bad or leave bad feedback without giving anyone a chance. And thanks for the offer Gary, I really appreciate it.
Russell


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

joez870 said:


> Contact the seller first. It may have been an honest oversite. Give the guy a chance to make good before blowing the whistle, yeah?


OOooops!! You are correct. Communication with the seller should always come first.

My bad... I will shut up now. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

But, this seller is just plain uncooperative. I take an optimistic approach with these kind of things and this guy is one of those "my way or the highway" types. He did everything he could to make the process of returing the misrepresented body as difficult and as lenghtly as he could. Our "dialog" outside of the PayPal dispute center didn't last long. I had to go through the entire PayPal claim process to get a refund and eat the shipping cost to return his junk to him.

Prediction: He will tell you to return the items for a refund if you are not happy with them. Pocketing the profit he made on the shipping charge because shipping and handling are non-refundable. You will then have to open a PayPal dispute (and probably a claim) to get the cost of the item back (less S&H).

The 30 day claim resolution windows is apparently time for PayPal to sit around and do nothing until a couple of days before the claim is to be decided. You need to have everything in order for them. Take pictures of everything you received and SAVE THE PICTURE USED IN THE AUCTION LISTING to your hard disk with your pictures. This guy was using another site to host his auction pictures and can delete them at any time.

You could also send him a nice Valentine's Day card via tracable shipping instead of actually returning the items. That should satisfy PayPal's requirement for proof that the item was returned.  (Did I just type that out loud?)


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

better yet, look at his feedback. his shipping is at a 4.1, I think once it hits 4.0 he is suspended from ebay for 30 days( I think that's how it works now). a no star rating from you may push that below the 4.o


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

The bodies I did get were still worth the price too me , but I did want the charger too. But I will let you know if I get a response or not.
Russell


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I have a question on Paypal disputes. I am not trying to hijack this thread but it seems like some of you have had experience with PP disputes.
I never have had one but have wondered if you fund your purchase via credit card, does it help you to just dispute the charge with the credit card issuing bank?
Or does PP suspend you for doing this as I am aware they want you to trust Them to handle the dispute.

The problem I see with allowing them to take their sweet old time is it may go past the credit cards time limit in which to contest a charge. I just figure applying pressure of PP being charged back may make them move in a faster time frame.

Has anyone done this and if so what was the outcome?

I always prefer to use credit cards for online purchases just for the charge back ability.
I sold computers for a large Mail Order company wayyy back in the 8 bit days, 8086/8088 and the First question my boss would ask me when I presented a problem customer situation was "How did they Pay?"


If they paid money order they had No clout whatsoever and were at the companies mercy.

Anyway, I really hope this seller comes through for you. Feedback being as important as it has become on Epay he may very well see the light and send the missing car body.
Thanks,

Keith


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

He said he would send it to me on Thur. 
Russell


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Pomfish said:


> I have a question on Paypal disputes. I am not trying to hijack this thread but it seems like some of you have had experience with PP disputes.
> I never have had one but have wondered if you fund your purchase via credit card, does it help you to just dispute the charge with the credit card issuing bank?
> Or does PP suspend you for doing this as I am aware they want you to trust Them to handle the dispute.
> 
> ...


I always pay via credit card anymore. For the protection of a charge back from credit card. I have contacted seller in past about products received. If they don't reply or wont satisfy the problem. I open a dispute with Ebay and keep all correspondence from seller or lack there of. After a reasonable time I will charge back against seller and return product with proof of delivery. I get back my total amount paid for auction and shipping. But not for return shipping.
Paypal would at one time cancel you for charge backs. But I think they were sued and have to allow charge backs. So they can accept credit cards.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Well I still have not received the car and he is not answering my emails, should I go ahead and leave a negative ? I try to play nice, but I am irritated.
Russell


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I would give him a negative an file a claim with paypal stating you didn't get everything listed in the auction


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I left the negative, but I doubt I will file a claim, I did receive everything but the one car.
Russell


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

That was quite a load of bodies. I understand why one body is not worth the trouble. I'd open a PayPal claim on principal. But, there's no way I'd actually send the bodies back if it came down to that. You've really got nothing to lose but a bit of time.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

He still has not sent the missing car even thogh he said he would a couple of weeks ago, be careful if you buy from this guy.
Russell


----------

